# What comes around goes around...



## Marauder06 (Nov 1, 2013)

Waitress picks up the tab for two National Guard Soldiers' meals during the shutdown.  They posted about it on Facebook, the story went viral, and:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2013)

I love when every once in a while, Karma "ain't" a bitch!


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 2, 2013)

"Andy, can you bring Mama her checkbook"?   Hilarious..and generous.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 2, 2013)

Fuck me man. Don't know why but it's fucking dusty in here. Open a window!

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Nov 2, 2013)

That was very nice of both of those ladies. 

After seeing this story several times, it's interesting to me that no one has brought up (at least I haven't seen it) that the very people keeping this country free (the two Soldiers) were the ones who were suffering from lack of wages and needed the free meal in the first place.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 2, 2013)

pardus said:


> That was very nice of both of those ladies.
> 
> After seeing this story several times, it's interesting to me that no one has brought up (at least I haven't seen it) that the very people keeping this country free (the two Soldiers) were the ones who were suffering from lack of wages and needed the free meal in the first place.



AFAIK, active duty got paid the whole time bro.


----------



## JHD (Nov 2, 2013)

Very generous of those ladies.  Glad to see them pay it forward.


----------



## pardus (Nov 2, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> AFAIK, active duty got paid the whole time bro.



They were Guardsmen. We lost OCT pay.


----------



## Dame (Nov 2, 2013)

If you're in uniform, eating in the same restaurant as I am, you don't pay for your meal.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 2, 2013)

pardus said:


> They were Guardsmen. We lost OCT pay.


Neither my wife or son drilled in Oct, no pay (which is huge for my semi-employed son).


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 2, 2013)

pardus said:


> They were Guardsmen. We lost OCT pay.



Did you do drill and not get paid, or was drill cancelled?  If these Guardsmen were in uniform, then it seems likely that their drill wasn't cancelled, which means they were still getting paid.  Right?


----------



## pardus (Nov 3, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Did you do drill and not get paid, or was drill cancelled?  If these Guardsmen were in uniform, then it seems likely that their drill wasn't cancelled, which means they were still getting paid.  Right?



Can't comment on their status. Mine was cancelled outright.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 3, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Did you do drill and not get paid, or was drill cancelled?  If these Guardsmen were in uniform, then it seems likely that their drill wasn't cancelled, which means they were still getting paid.  Right?


Drills were cancelled.
My wife's unit usually has their Retiree Appreciation day (free wills, etc) and that had to get moved back too.


----------



## CDG (Nov 3, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Did you do drill and not get paid, or was drill cancelled?  If these Guardsmen were in uniform, then it seems likely that their drill wasn't cancelled, which means they were still getting paid.  Right?



Now that I think about it, it is odd that they were in uniform if they were furloughed.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 3, 2013)

CDG said:


> Now that I think about it, it is odd that they were in uniform if they were furloughed.



That's what I'm saying.  I applaud the waitress for wanting to help those who were "out of a job" due to the sequester/furlough/shutdown/whatever, but based on the limited information available, I don't think the two people she picked up the check for were in that category, at least not at the time that the gesture was made.


----------



## CDG (Nov 3, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> That's what I'm saying.  I applaud the waitress for wanting to help those who were "out of a job" due to the sequester/furlough/shutdown/whatever, but based on the limited information available, I don't think the two people she picked up the check for were in that category, at least not at the time that the gesture was made.



I agree.  She said in the video (:58) that the Guardsmen were talking about being furloughed and trying to "keep it light".  If they were furloughed, I don't see any reason for them to be in uniform beyond just randomly deciding to throw it on.  And besides the uniform issue, WTF are you going out to eat if money is that tight?  Good on the waitress, but the more I think about it, there's an odd element to this story.  Almost like the Guardsmen were actively looking for a handout.


----------

